# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Застольный  интерактив "Радужное настроение"

## Уралочка

*Внимание!!!! Застолка!
Новая!!! Яркая!!! Разноцветная!!!* 

У радуги семь цветов, а у нашего праздника сколько!? Давайте считать вместе!  
И я спешу вас уверить, что участники этой  застолки  (а это будет ВЕСЬ зал) 
сумеют насчитать значительно БОЛЬШЕ оттенков праздничного настроения, чем в РАДУГЕ! 
А считать эти оттенки гостям будет вкусно и смешно!!!

По продолжительности застольный фрагмент  длится 10 -15 минут. 
При желании это  застольное развлечение легко трансформировать в  первую часть большого блока, 
который можно закончить цветными танцами или танцами  пожеланий.

"Радужное настроение" украсит программу на ЛЮБОМ торжестве: 
и на свадьбе, и на юбилее, и на корпоративе , и, конечно же, на Новогоднем празднике.

*В комплект входит музыкальное оформление, подробное описание конкурса.*

*Стоимость комплекта 900 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

Гости с огромным удовольствием участвовали в интерактиве.

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  НЕ постесняюсь и сюда "копирнуть", раз "Радужку"  перенесли в отдельную темку.

 Спасибо за замечательную застолочку "Радужное настроение". Провела в воскресенье 3 ноября на "Золотой свадьбе". Зашла, как родная. С учетом возраста гостей, а в большинстве своем это были представители старшего поколения. Вообще СУПЕР!!! Зафиналила, по твоей рекомендации- "Цветными танцами". И потом мы как раз перешли в дискотеку. Леночка, спасибо огромное за ЯРКОСТЬ, НЕПОВТОРИМОСТЬ и твои "ВКУСНЫЕ" игровушки.

----------


## Уралочка

> НЕ постесняюсь и сюда "копирнуть", раз "Радужку"  перенесли в отдельную темку.
> 
>  Спасибо за замечательную застолочку "Радужное настроение". Провела в воскресенье 3 ноября на "Золотой свадьбе".


Танюшенька  - отлично что ты её применила там :Yahoo: .... а меня, особенно выручает радужка в сидячей компании. 
Народ с удовольствием участвует в интерактиве :Yes4:

----------


## gha

> Танюшенька  - отлично что ты её применила там.... а меня, особенно выручает радужка в сидячей компании. 
> Народ с удовольствием участвует в интерактиве


Елена, здравствуйте! Готовлюсь к проведению 70 летнего юбилея, думаю, как вы думаете,радужное настроение  подойдёт?

----------


## Уралочка

Здравствуйте. Конечно можно,по возможности сократив некоторые моменты (или упростив), но я уверена,что гости будут разного возраста и не придётся что то менять. с ув. Елена.

----------


## gha

Денежки отправила.

----------


## Уралочка

Елена., ссылочка в личке :Yes4:

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка, провела  "Радужное настроение" на свадьбе!  Отличный материал, гости с удовольствием участвовали в игре! Все смеялись, шутили и пели! Какими разноцветными красками заиграла эта свадьба в зимний день! Леночка, спасибо за чудесный, яркий блок!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, провела  "Радужное настроение" на свадьбе!  Отличный материал, гости с удовольствием участвовали в игре! Все смеялись, шутили и пели! Какими разноцветными красками заиграла эта свадьба в зимний день! Леночка, спасибо за чудесный, яркий блок!


Спасибо за отзыв. Не сомневалась , что радужка выручит и понравится.  :Yes4:  Сама с удовольствием пользуюсь этим блоком. :Grin:

----------


## леди диана

Леночка,моя благодарность за "Радужку"(я ее так кратко прозвала). Провела вчера на "Радужном"юбилее. Просто супер,замечательная застолка.

----------


## MARUSIA GOLD

Добрый день Елена,оплатила "Радужное настроение"

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Не так давно на юбилее была очень неактивная компания. Застолка Елены "Радужное настроение" стала просто палочкой-выручалочкой. Люди как-то взбодрились, активизировались, радовались, когда удавалось правильно ответить на угадайку... 
А для радужного юбилея этот блок просто незаменим... 
Так что, Леночка, спасибо огромное за твои фишки.

----------


## devir

Здравствуйте всем! Хочется сказать несколько лестных слов в адрес "Радужного настроения", зто очень интересный интерактив с гостями, бывают такие моменты когда гости уже "надурковались" и сидят за столом, наступает момент для "радужного настроения". Ни куда бежать не надо им, с удовольствием принимают участие в викторине. Кто еще сомневается, не надо сомневаться это отличная палочка выручалочка для любой компании. Она универсальна, можно  проводить полностью, можно подсократить, можно дополнить, все зависит от Ваших гостей...

----------

